# scopes



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

can you use a scope more then 1 power or is it still a one power scope?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

"• It must have open sights, peep sights or a
fixed non-magnifying 1x scope."

I believe the rule got changed to allow magnifying scopes during the "any weapon" season but I'm too lazy to look it up.


-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I believe the rule got changed to allow magnifying scopes during the "any weapon" season but I'm too lazy to look it up.
> 
> -DallanC


Nope.


> *Muzzleloaders may be used during any big game hunt**-except the archery hunt.* *To hunt big game with a muzzleloader, your muzzleloader must meet all of the following requirements:*
> • It can be loaded only from the muzzle.
> • It must have open sights, peep sights or a
> fixed non-magnifying 1x scope.
> ...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ah glad you looked it up. It was up for vote but I didnt know how that turned out. 


-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

That's still the case as of October 1st.

Sure glad nobody else was too lazy to look it up while they're sitting in front of a computer, with nothing else important to do.

http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-005.htm#T10


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That's the dumbest rule I've ever seen. General season is general season. Dummies make the rules.-------SS


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Agreed;
On an any legal weapon hunt who cares what power the scope is on a muzzy.
Now on the muzzy hunt I'd prefer to keep it this way. I struggle with all the tech showing up on what was supposed to be a primitive hunt not a single shot hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Thanks Guys for the help. but im lost on this part.

Muzzleloaders may be used during any big game hunt**-except the archery hunt.* *To hunt big game with a muzzleloader, your muzzleloader must meet all of the following requirements:*
• It can be loaded only from the muzzle.
• It must have open sights, peep sights or a what do they mean on this one. A scope has a open peep right? Please explan more on this one.
fixed non-magnifying 1x scope.
• It can have only one barrel, and the barrel
must be at least 18 inches long.
• It cannot be capable of firing more than
once without being reloaded.
• The powder and bullet-or powder, sabot
and bullet-cannot be bonded together as
one unit for loading.
• It must be loaded with black powder or a
black powder substitute. The black powder or black power substitute cannot contain smokeless powder, but may contain some nitrocellulose.
• To hunt big game, you must use a lead or expanding bullet or projectile that's at least 40 caliber in size.
• If you're hunting deer or pronghorn, your bullet must be 130 grains or heavier, or your sabot must be 170 grains or heavier.
• If you're hunting elk, moose, bison, bighorn sheep or Rocky Mountain goats, you must use a 210-grain or heavier bullet, or a sabot bullet that's at least 240 grains.
If you obtain a muzzleloader permit, you may use only the muzzleloader equipment authorized in this section to take the species listed on the permit.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

A peep sight is a replacement for a standard rear open sight. It is basically an open aperture that the front sight is centered within for aiming. There is no glass or reticle involved. Some people like them because they believe they can aim more precisely.------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kind of amazed Vernier sights are allowed. Its amazing how accurate these things are out to 500 yards.










-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> -DallanC


That there is a peep sight, and perfectly legal. As long as there is no lens that would create any magnification beyond 1X.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys. for clearing that up for me.


----------

